# Where would you live



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

I know that where you live depends on where you work but out of these two which would you pick? Also why or why not.

Bur Dubai or Dubai Marina

Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Well they are a long way way apart if these are your options. 

Ignoring travelling issues, I would go for Bur Dubai, as I prefer somewhere that is more real, rather than the sterile environs of the Marina.

-


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not familiar with either of the above mentioned area's so cannot comment. 

I live in IC and although it can be lonely, especially as the residents are predominantly Indian with very few Westeners, I'm begining to venture out and see that life can be found here. I hope as the area becomes more inhabited that there will be more facilities available to residents.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I would opt for Bur Dubai too.
Not a beach person, so Marina not for me...also not a fan of new builds.
Personally, Bur Dubai has a lot more character and atmosphere.
I prefer "Old Dubai" to "New Dubai"


----------



## McBook (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm touching down in Bur Dubai in two weeks time! Company has got a serviced apartment for me there for a month and then i've gotta find a place of my own. 

I'll definitely be looking in Bur Duabi - i thought about the Marina and Downtown but i don't really see the point in moving to a new country if you're not gonna embrace the culture (proper culture, i mean. not brunch at the hilton etc ;-)

Also, Bur Dubai is a bit cheaper which always helps!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

McBook said:


> I'm touching down in Bur Dubai in two weeks time! Company has got a serviced apartment for me there for a month and then i've gotta find a place of my own.
> 
> *I'll definitely be looking in Bur Duabi - i thought about the Marina and Downtown but i don't really see the point in moving to a new country if you're not gonna embrace the culture *(proper culture, i mean. not brunch at the hilton etc ;-)
> 
> Also, Bur Dubai is a bit cheaper which always helps!



Well said.

No harm in doing brunches too though


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks!

My husbands job is in the Green Community and I don't have a job yet but am interviewing with the Dubai World Trade Center in a week. What would you all recommend? My husband in arriving in Dubai in three weeks and he will be the one looking for an apartment for us. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If your husband is going to be working in the Green Community, you don't want to be living in Bur Dubai, as it is just too far away. The Green Community is way up the other end of town.


-


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm in The Greens and I like it here. But between the two options offered here I'll be different and go for the Marina. I'm a beach person and feel that living near water is an excellent thing. Nothing wrong with a place that has a phony atmosphere! I'm from Los Angeles so it fits me I guess.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The Greens and The Green Community are completely different places. Confusing, isn't it?


-


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Having lived in Bur Dubai I would chose the Marina.


----------

